# 10 Lies Porn Tells About Lesbian Sex (Adult Content)



## ejrosetta (Aug 10, 2014)

For those of you out there who have dipped into the disturbingly dire world of girl-on-girl porn available, I’m sure you’ve noticed... We’re not well represented. 

The images available of women enjoying other women are so far off base they’re in a different time zone, and it’s time for it to stop! Real lesbians are an attractive enough prospect to work with, instead of choosing to employ two straight women to grind up against each other. It’s obvious... The porn industry is completely male dominated, and here’s 10 lies they’re telling us about how lesbians have sex...




We All Have Long Hair 
 
The image of on-screen lesbians is always the same. Basically, what a man would draw if asked to describe how he’d want to see two women together. There are no short haired, choppy fringed lesbians in these movies, no realistic examples of the gay community. It’s essentially the pornography equivalent of magazines using only skinny models in advertising. It’s the “ideal” male image of what two women should look like if they want to start frolicking with one another. 

But this is created to please men, not women. And a lot of gay women have shorter hair, tattoos, and don’t look like they’ve sat in rollers for four hours pre-shoot. Now I’m not suggesting they go the other way and use only butch, stereotypical lesbians in their films, but at least try to get a realistic balance. 

2. We Seduce Our Friends

Or massage clients. Or tennis pupils. Or maths tutors. I mean seriously, is the idea of two women having sex not intriguing enough as it is? We have to be whoring around with our most inappropriate acquaintances, shoving our tongues down the throats of our Besties as we struggle to come to terms with our lesbian tendencies. 

It’s highly inappropriate, and not realistic at all. We’re more likely to have had our first encounter with an equally closeted cohort. Not ritually and aggressively seduced our neighbours daughter. 

3. We All Have Long Nails

Don’t make me explain this one. We all know why lesbians can’t have long nails. Yet every woman in porn appears to have perfectly manicured, crotch-shreddingly long nails in every shot. Unrealistic, impractical and just downright painful. Hands off.

4. Our Pretty Heels Remain On Throughout Sex

Most lesbians don’t own a pair of heels in the first place. Especially not patent red stripper heels, so the image being shoved down the throats (figuratively speaking) of the porn-watching community that lesbians sport sultry footwear throughout sex is ludicrous. That’s like a man keeping his socks on during sex. We don’t do it, especially considering stilettos and the dangerous implications of getting a sharp heel stuck in an unfortunate place. No thank you. 

5. There’s Constant Moaning

Moaning for pleasure is something we all know porn exaggerates about. But what baffles me the most is how “Lesbians” in porn appear to moan at absolutely everything. And I can never figure out what it’s supposed to be referencing?! Excessive, constant moaning from the first second does not happen. It’s essentially a technique that straight women use (I asked them) to “Spur On” their man when they’re starting to get bored and want it over and done with. 

Now I’m not saying gay women can’t be vocal in the bedroom. But the pornographic stereotype takes it too far. It’s intolerable. And incredibly irritating.

6. We’re Always Spitting On Each Others Vaginas

I was really trying to avoid saying the word Vagina in this article, as my writing this coincides with my *mother* finding and following me on Twitter. (She had no idea I wrote about lesbians online, but managed to stalk me down somehow. Hi, Mum!). 

But too many images in pornography involve women spitting in and around each others vaginas. Doesn’t that make you cringe?! Unless you’re into some form of S&M humiliation style foreplay, gobbing on each others privates has no place in lesbian sex. Isn’t it essentially demonstrating that the woman is “Dry” and needs some help? Not particularly inspiring. And highly unsanitary. 

7. It All Ends With A Penis

So many video’s out there start off promising, but within a few minutes the Flesbians (fake lesbians) on screen will pull out a terrifyingly intrusive dildo or similar instrument, and proceed to poke at each other with it. Including *putting it in each others mouths*. I mean, seriously, this is clearly an ideology aimed at men wanting to enjoy woman-on-woman action. But not something that I think really happens. 

If someone asked me to put a dildo in my mouth, I’d be mortified. Stop giving lesbians terrible ideas, Porn! Because somewhere out there, young and inexperienced lesbians are watching these videos and thinking that prodding your partners face with a phallic object is what gets us going. Not OK. I’m frowning over my keyboard at you as we speak. Do desist. 

8. A Third Player Is Essential 

Multiple Flesbian Porn videos contain a third player, which is fine in theory, and could be great if executed correctly, but is almost always “Three Friends Hooking Up” which just doesn’t happen. The most likely scenario for real-life lady-loving-ladies to engage in three way sex would be a couple inviting an additional partner into the bedroom. Which is a topic wrought with jealousy, doubt and implausible outcomes within most committed lesbian relationships. 

9. Scissoring

Fictional. Doesn’t happen. Not really. And if any of you out there have managed to make this a mutually satisfying experience, then I’m highly impressed. I consider that akin to sorcery. 

10. One Of Us Is Always Dominant

Usually, as in Point 2, one lesbian is almost always *forcing* the other into trying ladies for the first time or there’s a clearly dominant player. Not true. Most of the bisexual women I’ve spoken to admit to enjoying girl-on-girl sex above “traditional” sex because it’s more mutually rewarding. And with studies showing that an alarming amount of women “Fake It” with their men, us lezzers just don’t see the point. Why waste both our time? 

But in porn, there’s always that one bossy woman dragging her partner around, and, although I hear this works for some people, it’s usually incredibly off-putting. Especially the way it’s put across on screen.


So please stop it! I implore the powers that be to re-think their strategy and include some more realistic images of the female form. That’s enough of the modern-day, empowered lesbian having to put up with crotch-spittingly, nail-tearingly cringe-worthy examples of STRAIGHT women pretending to enjoy having sex with each other. Current lesbian porn is designed for men to enjoy, not women. And we’re sick of it. Stop ruining porn for me! (Again, Hi Mum.) *Mortified Face*


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh and I suppose there is no Santa Clause either! :}  

From a male perspective, I never looked to porn to educate but merely escape into fantasy.  I always did wonder about number 10.  This is of coarse is based on my relationship with my wife.  She never tires of trying to be the boss... I can not imagine any woman who did not try to get the upper hand, no matter what style of relationship she was in.  This of coarse leads to fantasy 11 "Cat Fights"   Please don't tell me that those are fictional also...Bob


----------



## Pandora (Aug 19, 2014)

It's a man's world so far . . . ;-)

we will see how porn changes in the years to come, hopefully more loving all around


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 19, 2014)

The wonderful world of pornography! While I suspect, but do not know, that porn gets a lot wrong about lesbian sex, given what it gets wrong about straight sex my realism expectations are low pretty much across the board. It's more kabuki theater than documentary.

On the other hand, my short haired, short finger nailed, no high heels wife has been hit on several times by women. Like, fawningly, obviously hit on. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## aj47 (Aug 19, 2014)

I agree about the believability of porn.  I think there are people who believe it just like I think there are people who believe that WWE wrestling is "real".  But I also think most people are aware that it's for show.


----------



## Cran (Aug 19, 2014)

> It’s the “ideal” male image of what two women should look like if they want to start frolicking with one another.
> 
> But this is created to please men, not women.


No argument. Until women write, film, produce and market the explicit sexual fantasies that women want to see - and that's an assumption in itself - the industry will cater to what the producers and marketers believe the paying market wants, including journeys into fetish tastes if the market is there. 

The most vocal market appears to be male, and not enough has been done to overthrow the belief that women are content with mild romance or brief flushes of flirtation and passion in so-called _bodice-rippers_. 

Watchers of porn are not concerned with realities, but with fantasies.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 19, 2014)

> 1. We always have long hair.
> 4. Our Pretty Heels Remain On Throughout Sex
> 5. There’s Constant Moaning
> 7. It All Ends With A Penis
> 8. A Third Player Is Essential



I have a friend says there're plenty of sites out there which'd cater for your tastes. He argues strongly against your theory that all lesbian porn displays the above characteristics. Those I haven't listed, however, my friend couldn't possibly comment upon.


----------



## Ayumi (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree with those and have questioned them all myself before. As a bisexual female, I have had sexual experiences with both men and women and know the difference between them. I have never had a sexual relationship with a female where one of us has been the dominant one (then again, I haven't had a lot of experiences). There was always an equal playing field. But when I came to be with my partner at the minute (male) he has all these images in his head of this 'hot sex' I would have had with my ex girlfriend based on the images he got from viewing porn.

I find it ironic, seeing as I doubt he would look at any of my ex boyfriends and imagine us having hot sex, but he can do it with an ex girlfriend? Hmm, I wonder is this because of the image portrayed by lesbian porn..


----------

